# Lavadora Easy, Me ayudan a repararla ?



## arg

Bueno saludos a todos antes que nada.

Sucede lo siguiente, estoy checando una lavadora easy de un familiar que dejo de trabajar tras un apagon (corte de energia), la estaban usando se corto la energia cuando volvio ya no quizo trabajar. es mas o menos de este tipo.

Hace lo siguiente, llena el agua, de ahi intenta trabajar el motor pero se detiene inmediatamente, el intento de giro lo hace hacia la derecha, aprox.. cada minuto, hacia la izquierda no intenta girar, probe el motor conectandolo directo y este si funciona tanto en cc y ccw gira sin ningun problema, 

Los 2 triacs donde va conectado el motor estan buenos, de ahi lleva 2 tipos operacionales de 8 patitas cada uno (uno para cc y otro para ccw), conectado se podria decir ala base de los triacs y esto circuitos tipo operacional van conectado a un Microcontrolador PIC16C72A, en los triacs no hay voltaje presente en la salida hacia el motor, solo cuando intenta hacer el giro da 120V pero como en un segundo lo corta y queda en 0v, asi hasta que pasa 1 min aprox...

Que creen que pudiera ser???

De antemano gracias por su apoyo.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola arg

Los circuitos que dices de 8 terminales son opto acopladores estos manejan el Gate de los Triacs. A los opto acopladores los maneja un transistor de montaje superficial y a estos el PIC.

Si solo gira en un sentido y en el otro no es probable que el sensor de movimiento que tiene el motor no sirva o este desubicado(No Sensa).

Si no tiene sensor de movimiento es probable que el PIC se des programó y hay que llevarlo a que lo programen.

También pueden estar fallando los opto acopladores, si no son muy caros reemplázalos o si sabes probarlos quítalos y pruébalos.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## elbrujo

Si le das a la polea del tambor a mano no tiene traba alguna? ya que hay una caja de reduccion que si esta trabada por algo, el motor no puede girar...


----------



## arg

MrCarlos:

Gracias por tu respuesta, en efecto lleva un sensor de RPM, y uno que se llama presostato, que a ser sincero no se como medirlo para saber si esta bueno o no. y una de las cosas que cheque es que cuando mando a tierra la entrada del optoacoplador de ambos 1 a la vez, para activar los triacs estos si se activan cada uno en su sentido de giro. checando con el multimetro note que en un sentido cuando hace el intento de giro, en la entrada del optoacoplador llevan un voltaje de 15V que caen a 0v cuando manda el pulso para girar, en el otro nunca recibe dicho pulso.

El intento de giro no llega ni a 1/4 de vuelta y se detiene de inmediado solo hacia la derecha, ala izquierda no intenta girar.



El Brujo:

Gracias por tu respuesta, este gira sin problemas, si pongo el motor directo gira sin problema alguno en ambos sentidos.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola arg

El presostato no creo que sea la falla pues este es un medidor de nivel de agua en la tina de lavado. Si fallara no giraría el motor pues este detecta cuando llega al nivel de agua programado por la perilla del panel de control. Como este detecta que llego al nivel entonces el motor trata de girar (izq. ó der.) Para lavar. Sí lo hace solo que en un solo sentido.

Dices que en los opto acopladores solo hay señal en un de ellos; bien hay que seguir la señal hacia el PIC. Entre el PIC y el Opto acoplador Hay un Transistor que en el sentido de giro que no funciona Probablemente esté mal ó puede ser cualquiera de los componentes asociados a este circuito (resistencia Condensadores diodos).

Y como te mencioné anteriormente puede ser el propio PIC que se desprogramó a la hora de la falla de energía.

Saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## fernandoae

"Si no tiene sensor de movimiento es probable que el PIC se des programó y hay que llevarlo a que lo programen"
Mmm... eso no pasa


----------



## bivalvo

En mi casa va a la basura un modelo parecido de lavadora. Quería despiezarla y quedarme con algunas cosillas.

a- ¿Con qué me recomendáis que me quede? ¿Qué puede haber de interés ahí dentro?
b- ¿Existe peligro de descarga? He oído muchas veces que los condensadores que tienen lavadoras, lavavajillas y demás electrodomésticos se quedan cargados y producen altas descargas. ¿Qué puedo hacer para evitar llevarme un buen calambrazo?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si desconocés el riesgo , no lo tomes  !


----------



## Bleny

Hay electro válvulas bomba de agua, el motor de la lavadora , dependiendo del modelo placa electrónica, la resistencia que usa para calentar el agua, hay muchas cosas depende de lo que quieras, el condensador lo puedes descargar con un destornillador aislado(o que no tenga mango de metal)  tocando las 2 puntas con el destornillador o con una bombilla incandescente de 100w


----------



## bivalvo

Finalmente sobreviví. El condensador no me hizo falta descargarlo, corté los cables que comunicaban con el resto de la lavadora y listo. Dejé de echarle cuentas.

Todo esos componentes, aunque interesantes, estaban bastante sucios (y no en muy buen estado, que digamos) y eran tan grandes que no sabía donde guardarlos. Al final me he quedado con algunos conectores y PCBs interesantes.

Mil gracias por vuestra ayuda!


----------

